# Custom Tank Plugs



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey guys here is a pic of one of our Custom Tank Plugs! Let us knwo what you want and we'll Put your Logo, Design, Sig on Them. 

Available in Chrome, Gold Match and Satin Finish


















Chk out our other threads too!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=266139&hl=
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=270455


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

How much for tank plugs?, Like that


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 19cutty84_@May 15 2007, 05:45 PM~7910386
> *How much for tank plugs?, Like that
> 
> *



Chk your PM homes


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 15 2007, 04:50 PM~7910405
> *Chk your PM homes
> *




post prices we all want to know


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:loco:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Alright, the Chrome Tank Plugs will run $55 Each, and the Plain ones $40 for certain designs. For Custom and more engraving work it will depend on the job and quantity.

These Plugs are CNC machined from solid Material and are made to fit 3/8"NPT Tank Bungs.

Turnaround on Standard designs are Quick. Example, 15 pieces in Plain of the above was ordered along with 15 Custom engraved Backing plates Last Week Weds and the order was Completed and ready to Ship Yesterday! Chrome and other finishes will take a little longer but you get the picture!

Best thing to do is to let me know what your after design wise and how many you need in what finish then I can put together the best possible price for you!

Chk our other threads posted in the fisrt post and see our other work also!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

55 bucks for some tank plugs


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

55! holy hell


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

These are Quality Parts Pecision Machined from solid material. You pay for what you get. We don't do half ass work here. 

*If there is a Group Buy I can offer them at a better Price. * 

The Last order was for 15 pieces...there is a big price different from 1 (one) piece.

These Plugs Are 2" x 2" and Custom Shapes are availble upon request.


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

These are the same design only Plane Machine Finish


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Here are some more sample I was able to take pictures of, these are only machine finished.


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

YOU HAVE A PM


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOMOSUNOLINCOLN_@May 16 2007, 06:16 PM~7918421
> *YOU HAVE A PM
> *



You got email homes!


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

nice


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 16 2007, 04:15 PM~7918415
> *Here are some more sample I was able to take pictures of, these are only machine finished.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 16 2007, 07:24 AM~7914599
> *55! holy hell
> *


x2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Looking good Jas...


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 18 2007, 11:37 AM~7929924
> *Looking good Jas...
> *


x2


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

well they sure do look nice , any other shapes other than a square?


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+May 18 2007, 10:37 AM~7929924-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes sir We do!! We are doin a custom set go a Set for a Grand Prix in the GP Octagon Shape. 

Let us knwo what you want and we'll make it!!


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

TTT for a good company


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@May 18 2007, 12:39 PM~7930679
> *TTT for a good company
> *



THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMES :biggrin: 

HERE IS OUR LATEST SET:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

nice work homie, always coming out with new shit! :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah those octagons look dope


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

YOU HAVE AN EMAIL


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

whats up homie i am still getting all the members up who want anythng done. so we will put our order in real soon. i'm thinking a plaque or two, a couple of pendants, and a few switch plates. i'll let you know ok peace out :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+May 20 2007, 12:29 AM~7939326-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Prob Homes, Your switch Plates are alreday designed up and ready for machining!! Let me know on the rest when you know and we'll take care of everything else!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@May 20 2007, 10:12 PM~7943918
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 15 2007, 03:33 PM~7910291
> *Hey guys here is a pic of one of our Custom Tank Plugs!  Let us knwo what you want and we'll Put your Logo, Design, Sig on Them.
> 
> Available in Chrome, Gold Match and Satin Finish
> ...


thats a tank plug 432 baby


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@May 25 2007, 08:02 PM~7979761
> *thats a tank plug 432 baby
> *



Big E'ds Customs Holdin it Down In the 432 Ya'all!!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

clean work


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 26 2007, 03:33 AM~7981759
> *clean work
> *



Thanks!


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 19 2007, 01:34 PM~7936503
> *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMES :biggrin:
> 
> HERE IS OUR LATEST SET:
> ...


can you make a caddy one like this?


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 26 2007, 02:47 PM~7983749
> *can you make a caddy one like this?
> *



We can but it involves more cutting.


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Now doin Motor End Plates!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=358176

If interested respond on our thread ^^^


----------



## StreetFame Customs (Jul 26, 2007)

Good quality!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 16 2007, 05:15 PM~7918415
> *Here are some more sample I was able to take pictures of, these are only machine finished.
> 
> 
> ...


i like the caddy logo,but in a round shape..


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetFame Customs_@Aug 22 2007, 12:33 PM~8615718
> *Good quality!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


If You want it we'll do it homie!!


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 19 2007, 11:34 AM~7936503
> *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMES :biggrin:
> 
> HERE IS OUR LATEST SET:
> ...


2 Chrome bowtie this style


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Aug 25 2007, 09:00 PM~8640901
> *2 Chrome bowtie this style
> *



PM Homie


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

nice work.... highly recommended...... very happy with our pendants he did


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Oct 20 2007, 08:23 PM~9047287
> *nice work.... highly recommended...... very happy with our pendants he did
> *



What's really good Home Boy! Been a Minute!


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

hey homes how about an oval Affiliated cap


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 21 2007, 05:24 PM~9051619
> *hey homes how about an oval Affiliated cap
> *


Just say When homie And we'll take care of the rest!!


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 21 2007, 06:19 PM~9051895
> *Just say When homie And we'll take care of the rest!!
> *


you're always on the ball homie, thanks I'll let you know


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 21 2007, 11:21 PM~9053741
> *you're always on the ball homie, thanks I'll let you know
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for my dogg


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Oct 22 2007, 03:37 PM~9058266
> *ttt for my dogg
> *


It all good Homie!!


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Nov 24 2007, 06:32 PM~9295526
> *TTT
> *



What up Nate!


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

TTT for GOOD vendors..


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 24 2007, 07:32 PM~9295532
> *What up Nate!
> *



pm'd


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 24 2007, 05:32 PM~9295532
> *What up Nate!
> *


this sand cast shit is WAY to complicated


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

HERE IS OUR LATEST SET:








[/quote]
can you do round shapes or just strait edges?? i want the impala logo ones but not squre more like oval-ish -or maybe the octogon ones with an old english lookin "68"


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> TTT for GOOD vendors..


Thanks Homie!  



> pm'd


Got It!! Replyed!!



> this sand cast shit is WAY to complicated


Homie You is Krazy! :biggrin: 



> HERE IS OUR LATEST SET:


can you do round shapes or just strait edges?? i want the impala logo ones but not squre more like oval-ish -or maybe the octogon ones with an old english lookin "68"
[/quote]

We can do Round, Oval, Square, Hex, Oct...etc  Shoot me over a PM with what your after and I'lllet you know Homie!!


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Dec 5 2007, 12:36 PM~9379479
> *TTT
> *


What It Deew Nate!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Can You Make One That Is Just The Lincoln Emblem? Like The Logo With The Threading Under It? :dunno:


And Not The Logo Engraved In Something...


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 1 2008, 03:27 AM~9839231
> *Can You Make One That Is Just The Lincoln Emblem? Like The Logo With The Threading Under It? :dunno:
> And Not The Logo Engraved In Something...
> *



I should be able to come up with something. If you want we will make. PM Me


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 1 2008, 11:07 AM~9840380
> *I should be able to come up with something.  If you want we will make.  PM Me
> *




Something Like This In... Price In Chrome & Raw Material... Shipped To 30093.












LMK! Shoot Me A PM! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 1 2008, 01:17 PM~9841387
> *Something Like This In... Price In Chrome & Raw Material... Shipped To 30093.
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking that same thing..only thing you will see the top of the threaded portin through the Emblem..if that doesn't bother you then No Prob!!

If you need I can shoot you a PM with a pic of what it will look like


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 2 2008, 10:15 AM~9848015
> *I was thinking that same thing..only thing you will see the top of the threaded portin through the Emblem..if that doesn't bother you then No Prob!!
> 
> If you need I can shoot you a PM with a pic of what it will look like
> *




Shoot Me A PM With A Price Shipped To 30093... :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 2 2008, 03:18 PM~9849549
> *Shoot Me A PM With A Price Shipped To 30093...  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*<span style='color:red'>Pendants Dog Tags Emblems Wheel Chips, We're doin all sorts of Custom Parts!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=390108*


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

JUST ANOTHER WAY TO STEP THE GAME UP IN LOWRIDEN.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lolow+Feb 4 2008, 12:27 PM~9861217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Innovative and Creative..That's what we be!!! Thanks Homie!!


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 4 2008, 01:40 PM~9861308
> *What's really good Home Boy!
> Innovative and Creative..That's what we be!!! Thanks Homie!!
> *


your work :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 4 2008, 12:59 PM~9861438
> *your work  :biggrin:
> *


No Doubt!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*TTT  *


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*TTMFT :biggrin: *


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTMFT HOMIES!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 16 2008, 11:34 PM~9960342
> *TTMFT  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## getto (Oct 24, 2007)

do they have to be square??


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life+Mar 14 2008, 09:43 AM~10166088-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*TTMFT* :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 22 2008, 03:56 AM~10227790
> *TTMFT :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE+Mar 25 2008, 09:22 PM~10255165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm BACK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 26 2008, 08:12 PM~10263004
> *I'm BACK!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Mar 26 2008, 09:21 PM~10263714
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*We are your one Stop Shop!!

We are a Full Machine, design & Fabrication Shop serving A wide variety of Industries with an Array of Capabiliies!!

Spanning Over 30,000 sq.ft!!

In business since 1979!!

We Handle and Control All our Own Work and Do Not Sub Work Out!!

The only way to have a Quality Proiduct is to Control it from Start to Finish 100%!!

Plaques, We cut on Our Laser or Water Jet Depending on the Design & Requirements.

Custom Machining Done on our CNC machines

Custom Fabrication, Designing & MFG In-House

Welding: MIG, TIG, ARC, SPOT

All Work Done In-House!! How many others can say that??

We Quote parts to Others that sell as thier own.

We are the Professionals!

We'll be here when you call!*

*Now why would you buy a Raw Plaque designed by one person, Cut by another, Shipped to a third Party Plater and then to you. Additional Shipping costs all over the place, The guy who sold it to you can't control when the parts get done cause it's not his machines or company, He don't know how the Chroming turned out cause he wasn't there to inspect before ship. So how do you know what your really Buying???? Think about it* 

Links in Sig to other products or just chk my posted threads.

Lowrider Plaques
Custom Backing Plates
Switch Plates
Pendants Dog Tags Emblems Wheel Chips
Custom Tank Plugs

Any questions, Call Any Time 416-731-8733

Jas Chohan
CCF Custom Fabrications
Chohan Machine Tools
CMT Pipe Fittings
Nutek Kreationz


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

TTT for jas making me brass parts!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Apr 9 2008, 12:18 PM~10371853
> *TTT for jas making me brass parts!
> *


Any Time Bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*We are your one Stop Shop!!

We are a Full Machine, design & Fabrication Shop serving A wide variety of Industries with an Array of Capabiliies!!

Spanning Over 30,000 sq.ft!!

In business since 1979!!

We Handle and Control All our Own Work and Do Not Sub Work Out!!

The only way to have a Quality Proiduct is to Control it from Start to Finish 100%!!

Plaques, We cut on Our Laser or Water Jet Depending on the Design & Requirements.

Custom Machining Done on our CNC machines

Custom Fabrication, Designing & MFG In-House

Welding: MIG, TIG, ARC, SPOT

All Work Done In-House!! How many others can say that??

We Quote parts to Others that sell as thier own.

We are the Professionals!

We'll be here when you call!*

*Now why would you buy a Raw Plaque designed by one person, Cut by another, Shipped to a third Party Plater and then to you. Additional Shipping costs all over the place, The guy who sold it to you can't control when the parts get done cause it's not his machines or company, He don't know how the Chroming turned out cause he wasn't there to inspect before ship. So how do you know what your really Buying???? Think about it* 

*Links in Sig to other products or just chk my posted threads.*

Lowrider Plaques
Custom Steering Wheels
Custom Backing Plates
Switch Plates
Pendants Dog Tags Emblems Wheel Chips
Custom Tank Plugs
Motor End Plates


*Any questions, Call Any Time 416-731-8733

Jas Chohan
CCF Custom Fabrications
Chohan Machine Tools
CMT Pipe Fittings
Nutek Kreationz*


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i need some custom work...its not that difficult i am sure!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jun 3 2008, 03:33 PM~10788400
> *i need some custom work...its not that difficult i am sure!
> *


Got your PM Homie!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*SCRAPE IS ONLY 12 DAYS AWAY!!! * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Li'l Eder (Jul 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 16 2007, 04:15 PM~7918415
> *Here are some more sample I was able to take pictures of, these are only machine finished.
> 
> 
> ...


HOMIE HOW MUCH FOR A PAIR OF THOSE PLUGS WITH THE BUICK LOGOS BUT ROUND NOT SQUARE? PRICE PLUS SHIPPING, AND HOW LONG TAKES TO HAVE IT?


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@Jul 8 2008, 11:52 PM~11042648
> *HOMIE HOW MUCH FOR A PAIR OF THOSE PLUGS WITH THE BUICK LOGOS BUT ROUND NOT SQUARE? PRICE PLUS SHIPPING, AND HOW LONG TAKES TO HAVE IT?
> *



Sent youa PM Homie!!


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2007, 07:54 PM~7912162
> *55 bucks for some tank plugs
> *


 :0


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Jul 9 2008, 12:49 PM~11045741
> *:0
> :0
> *



Ignorance is Bliss.


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*SCRAPE IS ONLY 5 DAYS AWAY!!! * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

great work like always   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 17 2008, 01:15 PM~11111469
> *great work like always      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Homie!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## eastsiderider (Dec 25, 2005)

can you pm me a price with the plugs in chrome with the state of georgia and the area code of 404 on them


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastsiderider_@Jul 31 2008, 11:44 PM~11230034
> *can you pm me a price with the plugs in chrome with the state of georgia and the area code of 404 on them
> *



PM Sent Homie!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*Chk out our other threads!!*

Lowrider Plaques
Monster Plaques
Optima Battery Holders
Custom Steering Wheels
Custom Backing Plates
Switch Plates
Pendants Dog Tags Emblems Wheel Chips
Custom Tank Plugs
Motor End Plates


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastsiderider_@Jul 31 2008, 08:44 PM~11230034
> *can you pm me a price with the plugs in chrome with the state of georgia and the area code of 404 on them
> *


 Why is price always a "secret thing?" Or do you give your friends better prices? That's cool too and should be understood by everyone. Do you give a better price if someone buys more than one? If you're not rippin' anyone, why make the price a secret? I'm not knocking you in any way, I'm just thinking that if it's all legit, why the secret prices and not just stating the price outright?
They look like really nice work. Seems also that you'd sell plenty. And I'm only questioning the price thing as I see this alot on here, and I have been in business a number of times in different fields.


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Sep 21 2008, 08:34 AM~11656201
> *Why is price always a "secret thing?"  Or do you give your friends better prices?  That's cool too and should be understood by everyone.  Do you give a better price if someone buys more than one?  If you're not rippin' anyone, why make the price a secret?  I'm not knocking you in any way, I'm just thinking that if it's all legit, why the secret prices and not just stating the price outright?
> They look like really nice work.  Seems also that you'd sell plenty.  And I'm only questioning the price thing as I see this alot on here, and I have been in business a number of times in different fields.
> *



*PAGE 1, Post # 6 has all the info your looking for In cluding the PRICE, go through the thread first, also a few posts above onthe page shows the price aswell. No Secrets here.

If you have been in business in a number of fields then you should already know that Quantity Dictates Price

If you have been in Business a number of times in Different Fields and understand the way business works then you should already know the reasons why to the questions you ask.

We have been in business Since 1979.

Those that confuse Business with Friendship or the difference between a Hobby and a Business won't stay in business very long. Business and friendship are Two different things. If you friends can't respect your business then they shouldn't be doin' business with you.

Any other Questions?

If Not, Class Dismissed! *


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 21 2008, 02:07 AM~11655608
> *Chk out our other threads!!
> 
> Lowrider Plaques
> ...


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 21 2008, 01:43 PM~11657301
> *
> *



HOMIE!!! How you feelin These days!


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

not bad ,some of the pain is going away  :cheesy:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 23 2008, 11:21 AM~11674190
> *not bad ,some of the pain is going away    :cheesy:
> *



Stay Up Playa, Betta Dayz are Comin'!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

I just spent 3-4 hours at Pure XtC's shop in Toronto this past weekend and I got to tell you that this shop is huge and Jas is a very professionnal hard working individual...You cannot have a better more qualified person to make all the custom parts you need!!! I've done a ton of buisiness with this guy and it was always great service and quality service!!! This is not a paid advertisement either :biggrin: I pay for everything I get done there but I really appreciate doing buisiness with a straight up guy like Jas on all level Real talk!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 29 2008, 10:39 PM~11733275
> *I just spent 3-4 hours at Pure XtC's shop in Toronto this past weekend and I got to tell you that this shop is huge and Jas is a very professionnal hard working individual...You cannot have a better more qualified person to make all the custom parts you need!!! I've done a ton of buisiness with this guy and it was always great service and quality service!!! This is not a paid advertisement either :biggrin: I pay for everything I get done there but I really appreciate doing buisiness with a straight up guy like Jas on all level  Real talk!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave!! It's Always my Pleasure Having you guys Down here to kick it with us!! I was real glad you finally got a chance to chk outthe shop..It's My Home and your always Welcome brother!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*SUP YA'ALL

JUST HEADS UP FOR EVERYONE CCF WILL BE IN VEAGS FOR THE SUPER SHOW!!! 

NOT WITH A BOOTH BUT A SPECTATOR CHKING OUT ALL TEH BADASS RIDES!!!

HIT ME UP IF YOUR DOWN THERE AND WE CAN KICK IT!!

#'S IN THE SIG 

BE IN TOWN ON THE EVE OF THE 9TH!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  *


----------



## sixdeucelolo (Jan 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 21 2008, 10:41 AM~11656437
> *PAGE 1, Post # 6 has all the info your looking for In cluding the PRICE, go through the thread first, also a few posts above onthe page shows the price aswell.  No Secrets here.
> 
> If you have been in business in a number of fields then you should already know that Quantity Dictates Price
> ...



Most customers ordering from Jas are ordering one off parts. Anyone who has ever had a business and has ordered business cards, shirts, or had some parts cut from a plasma through any supplier knows that you have to pay a setup fee for the time it takes to put the idea in a format that the machines can use to spit out the product. Any customer of Jas will tell you that they are completely satisfied w/his work and the price seems fair for the quality and workmanship put into his parts. It is hard in business to find someone who is passionate about their work and takes pride in everything they do. I'm sure Jas makes everything not only to the customers every request but in a way where he would be proud to show the product off in his own ride. Keep up the good work Jas and just brush the haterz off.

Later,

Miguel


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo_@Oct 3 2008, 11:03 AM~11768048
> *Most customers ordering from Jas are ordering one off parts.  Anyone who has ever had a business and has ordered business cards, shirts, or had some parts cut from a plasma through any supplier knows that you have to pay a setup fee for the time it takes to put the idea in a format that the machines can use to spit out the product.  Any customer of Jas will tell you that they are completely satisfied w/his work and the price seems fair for the quality and workmanship put into his parts.  It is hard in business to find someone who is passionate about their work and takes pride in everything they do.  I'm sure Jas makes everything not only to the customers every request but in a way where he would be proud to show the product off in his own ride.  Keep up the good work Jas and just brush the haterz off.
> 
> Later,
> ...


Thanks for all the support Bro!!! I really Apprciate it! and soooo Glad there is someone who really understands what goes into creating these pieces!

This isn't my busniess..It's my passion..that's why I dedicate so much of my time and effort towards creating Top Notch High Quality Parts...Just want to keep pushing the envelope with creative parts and accessories 

Holla!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*Just wanted to share with the fine folks the PLACA We did for Rob Vanderslice that some peeps did not get to see.by PURO & CCF CUSTOMS at the Super Show. 

This is the Next Level Of Plaques!!! 7-Layers, Not Just Flat, this is Poppin'!!! 

Curved Letters

High Gloss Powdercoated Backing and Base Platform!!

Chrome, Gold Match, Copper!!!!

More Krazy Chit to Come from CCF and Puro!!! *


----------



## sixdeucelolo (Jan 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 16 2008, 02:36 AM~11877865
> *Just wanted to share with the fine folks the PLACA We did for Rob Vanderslice that some peeps did not get to see.by PURO & CCF CUSTOMS at the Super Show.
> 
> This is the Next Level Of Plaques!!!  7-Layers, Not Just Flat, this is Poppin'!!!
> ...



 

Holy Sh*t!! How heavy was that thing all put 2gether?? Came out nice. How was the Super Show?? Wish I could have made it. Maybe some day.

Late,

Miguel


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo_@Oct 16 2008, 03:00 PM~11882030
> *
> 
> Holy Sh*t!!  How heavy was that thing all put 2gether??  Came out nice.  How was the Super Show??  Wish I could have made it.  Maybe some day.
> ...



Hey Miguel!! 

Show Was Awesome!!! 

That Piece Looks Heavier than it is. Great Piece, good Weight!!

Next Year We might just have a Booth!!! :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

TTT for good solid quality work!!!!!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 23 2008, 10:03 PM~11956726
> *TTT for good solid quality work!!!!!!!
> *



Thanks Brother!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*BIG REQUEST GOING OUT TO ANY AND ALL OF OUR CUSTOMERS AND FRIENDS!!!!

WE NEED TESTIMONIALS FOR OUR WEBSITE!!!!!

PICS AND COMENTS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!!

ANY PICS YOU HAVE OF 7 WITH THE WORK AND COMMENTS CAN BE PM'S TO ME, POSTED HERE OR SENT TO OUR EMAIL ADDY,: [email protected]

MUCH APPRECIATED!!!! WITHOUT YA'ALL WE WOULDN'T BE HERE!!!!!  :biggrin:*


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

From my Trip Last Feb, where I will be going again this Feb!!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 29 2008, 08:01 AM~12004210
> *BIG REQUEST GOING OUT TO ANY AND ALL OF OUR CUSTOMERS AND FRIENDS!!!!
> 
> WE NEED TESTIMONIALS FOR OUR WEBSITE!!!!!
> ...



:biggrin: * gotcha covered hoooolmes*


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 8 2009, 10:44 PM~12647610
> *:biggrin:  gotcha covered hoooolmes
> *



Thanks Fokker!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONE661 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 16 2007, 03:15 PM~7918415
> *Here are some more sample I was able to take pictures of, these are only machine finished.
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR THE CADILLAC 1


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONE661_@Jan 29 2009, 01:19 AM~12845185
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE CADILLAC 1
> *



PM Sent!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 8 2009, 08:32 PM~12647470
> *From my Trip Last Feb, where I will be going again this Feb!!
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK I JUST SHIT MY PANTS!!! Is that shit just on the side of road!!!   :420:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 30 2009, 01:55 AM~12856313
> *I THINK I JUST SHIT MY PANTS!!! Is that shit just on the side of road!!!      :420:
> *


What up Kricket!!

Yeah Bro..that shit grows EVERYWHERE!!! (it's an actual WEED) :0


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 28 2009, 07:39 PM~14029261
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@May 28 2009, 07:43 PM~14029293
> *:biggrin:  uffin:
> *



Glad you Like Brother!!


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

SEND PM ME A PRICE FOR THE ROUND IMPALA CHROME TO 79603


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@May 31 2009, 11:43 PM~14056926
> *SEND PM ME A PRICE  FOR THE ROUND IMPALA CHROME TO 79603
> *


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTMFT!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

All that is left is Polish and Chrome


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*COME BY THE CCF BOOTH AT SCRAPE BY THE LAKE!! SUNDAY JULY 19TH 2009!*


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

HUGE TANK PLUG SALE!!!</span>

ON UNTIL THE END OF TEH MONTH SO ACT FAST!!!!

3/8" NPT TANK PLUGS!!

AUTOMOTIVE LOGO OF YOUR CHOICE!!

ROUND TANK PLUG KNURLED EDGE SATIN FINISH: $35 EACH
HEX TANK PLUG SATIN FINISH: $40 EACH

SHIPPING $10 ANY WHERE IN CANADA OR CONTINENTAL US!!!

ROUND PLUGS W/ KNURLED EDGE & CHROME
<img src=\'http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn275/platnumpussy69/cb104528.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

HEX PLUGS SATIN FINISH
<img src=\'http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn275/platnumpussy69/91b2a04f.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


CUSTOMS LOGOS EXTRA.

FULLY ENGRAVED EXTRA, PM ME FOR PRICING!!

CHROME EXTRA.

DON'T SIT ON THIS!!!! 

PAYPAL PAYMENTS PREFERED!![/b]


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 15 2007, 03:33 PM~7910291
> *Hey guys here is a pic of one of our Custom Tank Plugs!  Let us knwo what you want and we'll Put your Logo, Design, Sig on Them.
> 
> Available in Chrome, Gold Match and Satin Finish
> ...



:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for the homie :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 25 2009, 01:15 PM~14294972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie, can you make me 2 like this style with our logo on them


----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

Round knurled and chrome how much ? and screw that switch plates do a backing plate sale


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE+Jul 22 2009, 07:58 PM~14553313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUST PLAIN ROUND KNURLED AND CHROME...NO ENGRAVING? PM ME JAMES!

I'LL THINK ABOUT THE BACKING PLATES..PM BE WHAT YOU WANT


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 22 2009, 07:43 PM~14553731
> *IN CHROME?  LMK AND I'LL GET STARTED!!
> 
> 
> ...



ofcourse cousin


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jul 22 2009, 09:15 PM~14553981
> *ofcourse cousin
> *



NO DOUBT!! GOT YOUR PM AND REPLIED!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Jul 22 2009, 08:23 PM~14553551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If I only had daves money


----------



## titslover (May 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 22 2009, 07:50 PM~14554346
> *If I only had daves money
> *


x2


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jul 22 2009, 09:50 PM~14554346-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I THINK WE ALL FEEL THE SAME WAY!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 25 2009, 10:03 AM~14577969
> *
> 
> 
> ...



awwww shiiit!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jul 25 2009, 12:24 PM~14578363
> *awwww shiiit!
> *



YOU KNOW!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Some gangsta custom work going on up in here.......


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Jul 26 2009, 10:54 AM~14584148
> *Some gangsta custom work going on up in here.......
> *



PPPAAAUUUUULLLLLLL!!!!! I'M WORKING ON YOURS!! BE READY SOON PLAYA!!!! 

JAS


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Aug 11 2009, 11:33 AM~14729526
> *PPPAAAUUUUULLLLLLL!!!!! I'M WORKING ON YOURS!!  BE READY SOON PLAYA!!!!
> 
> JAS
> *


Sounds good to me bro........


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

LOL look at the topr right side it looks like a pist off smily or a smily sticking out his tounge LOL


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 29 2009, 10:46 AM~14918345
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOL...YEAH I C THAT SHIT!! GOOD EYE PLAYA!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

* Chk out our other threads!! *

Lowrider Plaques
Monster Plaques
Optima Battery Holders
Custom Steering Wheels
Custom Backing Plates
Switch Plates
Pendants Dog Tags Emblems Wheel Chips
Custom Tank Plugs
Motor End Plates


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 30 2009, 12:46 AM~14918345
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn.....got to get me some of those...... :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Aug 30 2009, 06:19 AM~14925041
> *damn.....got to get me some of those...... :biggrin:
> *


*
FUNNY GUY!!  

PURO WILL GET YOUR PARTS TOMORROW TO SHIT OUT WITH THE REST OF YOUR STUFF!!

LMK WHEN YOU GET IT ALL!!   *


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 8 2009, 01:15 PM~15009188
> *
> FUNNY GUY!!
> 
> ...


i dont think i want to recieve anything in the post that Puro has shit out bro....... :biggrin: 


Will let u know when i got it...Thanks JAS


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Sep 8 2009, 03:31 AM~15011687
> *i dont think i want to recieve anything in the post that Puro has shit out bro....... :biggrin:
> Will let u know when i got it...Thanks JAS
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i just noticed that!!!!! dayum fingers!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Love the plugs bro. Just wondering whats next :0


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Oct 1 2009, 06:33 AM~15237122
> *Love the plugs bro. Just wondering whats next :0
> 
> 
> ...



DAYUM!!! LOOKIN' GOOD!!! GLAD YOU LIKE BRO!!

JUST LMK AND WE'LL GET ON IT!!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

I've gotten a million compliments on em...


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Oct 1 2009, 11:31 AM~15238333
> *I've gotten a million compliments on em...
> 
> 
> ...


*THOSE TURNED OUT SWEET!!! REAL GLAD YOU LIKED THEM MARC!!*


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Oct 2 2009, 01:31 AM~15238333
> *I've gotten a million compliments on em...
> 
> 
> ...



Nice.......


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Oct 4 2009, 05:44 PM~15265031
> *Nice.......
> *


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Oct 10 2009, 11:50 AM~15318854
> *
> *


THANKS PLAYA!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*THE NEWEST MEMEBER OF THE CCF FAMILY!!! MY NEW LIL GIRL WEIGHING IN AT 9LBS & 21" TALL!!!!*


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

hOW'S THINGS jERSY wAY eDDIE!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Jasyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*We are your one Stop Shop!!

We are a Full Machine, Design, Fabrication, Polish & Plating Shop serving a wide variety of Industries with an Array of Capabiliies!!

Spanning Over 30,000 sq.ft!!

Without the support of our Customers, Friends and Families we couldn't have made it this far!! So to you all THANK YOU FOR THE CONTINUING SUPPORT!!!*


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*CCF CUSTOMS SWITCH PLATE RAFFLE # 3*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 10 2009, 10:08 AM~15618155
> *We are your one Stop Shop!!
> 
> We are a Full Machine, Design, Fabrication, Polish & Plating Shop serving a wide variety of Industries with an Array of Capabiliies!!
> ...


*


well without fabricaters like you guys everything would just be "run of the mill" *


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 11 2009, 08:01 AM~15631072
> *well without fabricaters like you guys everything would just be "run of the mill"
> *



THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT BROTHER!! MAKES IT WORTH IT!!

"WE AIN'T RUN OF THE MILL, CAUSE FROM THE MILL WE DON'T RUN!!" - KRS ONE


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 6 2010, 08:01 PM~16208011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HND_Loco (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 7 2010, 01:01 PM~16208011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: Sent you a PM?


----------



## slick_oo (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 6 2010, 10:01 PM~16208011
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks Again For Fab This For Me....Looks Crazzzyyyy


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 6 2010, 10:01 PM~16208011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know youre trying to play with my emotions right there fokker..... :biggrin: sup Jas


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204+Jan 8 2010, 06:03 PM~16228303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LEROY....COME-ON YOUR PARTING YOUR RIDE OUT LOOKS LIKE..YOU DON'T NEED THESE  :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 31 2010, 04:29 PM~16469228
> *
> *



What up Bro!..How's the Fam! Got your Lil man puttin in some hours or what!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*We are your one Stop Shop!!

We are a Full Machine, Design, Fabrication, Polish & Plating Shop serving a wide variety of Industries with an Array of Capabiliies!!

Spanning Over 30,000 sq.ft!!

Without the support of our Customers, Friends and Families we couldn't have made it this far!! So to you all THANK YOU FOR THE CONTINUING SUPPORT!!!*


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Feb 18 2010, 07:58 PM~16654567
> *
> *



What up Playa!! LMK when u want me to ship that piece out!


----------



## CSC85MC (Feb 14, 2010)

Any of chevy bowtie?
like the actual shape of a chevy bowtie?


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CSC85MC_@Feb 19 2010, 01:02 AM~16658036
> *Any of chevy bowtie?
> like the actual shape of a chevy bowtie?
> *



don't have one BUT we can make it if you want!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTMFT!!


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Oct 1 2009, 06:33 AM~15237122
> *Love the plugs bro. Just wondering whats next :0
> 
> 
> ...


watz good homies :biggrin: nice work how much 4 those plugs wit lc logo n do u guys make back plate..


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

this logo ..sen me a msg..thanx..the lc


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK+Mar 23 2010, 02:12 AM~16970591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, PM Sent!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

T T M F T






















































[/quote]


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

BIKE'S CHROME DONE BY CCF CUSTOMS T T M F T 


















[/quote]


----------



## thevanman420 (Oct 7, 2007)

ROUND PLUGS W/ KNURLED EDGE & CHROME









how much for 3 of these but with a caddy logo shipped to 02895? lmk  :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> T T M F T


[/quote]


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

TTMFT !!!


----------



## t_and_a_2003 (Aug 24, 2008)

I am currently in Iraq right now, I have some ideas for some custom work to be done. I need motor plates, backing plates, switch panel, and tank plugs. If I order all at once, what kinda deal can ya do homie. And how's the best way to get ahold of you so we can discuss my ideas. Thanks homie.


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by goinlow+Oct 19 2010, 11:56 AM~18850635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent you a PM Brah! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*CCF Customs Swicth Plate Raffle # 4!!*


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

T T T for the Homie Jas


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

my tank plug done by jas!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Dec 17 2010, 10:04 PM~19356623
> *my tank plug done by jas!
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Sheit!!! That is Looking Clean Manny!! 

I'ma Call you Playa, Been Too Long Fam!!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thevanman420_@May 20 2010, 11:44 PM~17559578
> *ROUND PLUGS W/ KNURLED EDGE & CHROME
> 
> 
> ...


How much for 2 of these with a Monte Carlo Emblem on them.


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1SEXY80_@Feb 7 2011, 05:54 PM~19810704
> *How much for 2 of these with a Monte Carlo Emblem on them.
> *


----------

